# CorelTrace -> EPS? Hilfe



## Sebigf (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe nun endlich mit CorelTrace das Bild umwandeln können in Vektorgrafik.
Aber wie kann ich das Bild nun in EPS bekommen?

Oder kann ich .ai auch nutzen als Vektorformat?

Danke


----------



## Ellie (21. Juni 2005)

Moin,

hole dir die Vektorgrafik in CorelDraw. Von dort aus kannst Du problemlos ein *.eps exportieren. Das EPS ist universeller, falls Du nicht weißt womit die Datei weiterverarbeitet werden soll.

LG,
Ellie


----------

